# Potential hunters - selling unbroken



## Auslander (6 January 2017)

Idle musing here, and not an ad ,as it's not my horse!
Hunting folk - would you buy an unbroken youngster specifically as a hunter? The youngster in question is rising 3, and never going to win any beauty parades, nor is he going to be a competition horse - but he's would make a lovely mans hunter - he's big, athletic, and very bold. Owner is elderly, and breeds for his own pleasure. He has some stunning sporty warmbloods, but this lad isn't one of them - he's a lanky, raw boned, roman nosed monstrosity, who will be enormous when he's finished growing. 
Current plan is for him to stay here, be taught a few basics over the next year or so, and be lightly backed at some point when he's physically mature enough - but there is a strong possibility that he'll end up back in the field doing nothing. 
Is there a market for unbroken young horses who will probably make cracking hunters, or would it make more sense to wait a few years and get him out hunting a few times before putting him on the market?


----------



## popsdosh (6 January 2017)

I would try to sell unbroken. A lot of people prefer a blank canvas to work on . To be blunt also very rarely will you see the investment in training and keep back . just my views.
He sounds the type thats not easy to find but its finding the buyer as well to make the match. If you are going to sell the hunting people generally look around the end of the season for replacements especially if the need backing.


----------



## JillA (6 January 2017)

In my experience people either want a weanling or at the least a yearling, or one that is broken and going. When I was selling homebred horses two and three year olds didn't fetch anywhere near as much as yearlings. Get him broken and going would be my advice - and horses ridden well always look better under saddle than they do in au naturel - even if it is as a green 4 year old


----------



## Auslander (6 January 2017)

popsdosh said:



			I would try to sell unbroken. A lot of people prefer a blank canvas to work on . To be blunt also very rarely will you see the investment in training and keep back . just my views.
He sounds the type thats not easy to find but its finding the buyer as well to make the match. If you are going to sell the hunting people generally look around the end of the season for replacements especially if the need backing.
		
Click to expand...

It will be me doing the training, but I'm not the slightest bit bothered about losing that income. He's sweet, even though he looks like Quasimodo, and if the right home came along, I'd be very happy. I've got two others to do for the owner this year, plus an endless supply of girls, once the boys are done - so I'm not going to be short of babies to start!


----------



## Auslander (6 January 2017)

JillA said:



			In my experience people either want a weanling or at the least a yearling, or one that is broken and going. When I was selling homebred horses two and three year olds didn't fetch anywhere near as much as yearlings. Get him broken and going would be my advice - and horses ridden well always look better under saddle than they do in au naturel - even if it is as a green 4 year old
		
Click to expand...


He might be more attractive when he's grown into himself a bit!


----------



## ihatework (6 January 2017)

Nothing to stop you advertising as a 3yo.
Especially as owner sounds like they are in the position to wait if needed.
If he sells, great. If not get him going under saddle, and try again!


----------



## popsdosh (6 January 2017)

Auslander said:



			It will be me doing the training, but I'm not the slightest bit bothered about losing that income. He's sweet, even though he looks like Quasimodo, and if the right home came along, I'd be very happy. I've got two others to do for the owner this year, plus an endless supply of girls, once the boys are done - so I'm not going to be short of babies to start!
		
Click to expand...

Its just a question of doing your sums but I also know a lot of hunting buyers who prefer to buy unbroken . As he is going to be a bit niche maybe think about offering him to the right audience and take it from there if he finds no interest you wont have lost much but be realistic about what it will cost to keep him on and not least the risk.


----------



## popsdosh (6 January 2017)

ihatework said:



			Nothing to stop you advertising as a 3yo.
Especially as owner sounds like they are in the position to wait if needed.
If he sells, great. If not get him going under saddle, and try again!
		
Click to expand...

FGS bloody MM again


----------



## Auslander (6 January 2017)

ihatework said:



			Nothing to stop you advertising as a 3yo.
Especially as owner sounds like they are in the position to wait if needed.
If he sells, great. If not get him going under saddle, and try again!
		
Click to expand...

Worth a go - he's in no rush, but I've got a soft spot for the boy, and it would be nice to find him a nice home. He was pretty much feral until recently, but in the last month, he's learned to have a headcollar on, lead, load, go in a stable, and he's been cut - and he's taken it all in his stride. I think we'll wat til the spring grass comes through before anything happens anyway - as he dropped a lot of weight after he was cut, so looks even worse at the moment - bless him. His fieldmates are stunning, which doesn't help his image!


----------



## D66 (6 January 2017)

Two year olds are often ugly.  He may well improve as he matures, and anyway, handsome is as handsome does.


----------



## Auslander (6 January 2017)

D66 said:



			Two year olds are often ugly.  He may well improve as he matures, and anyway, handsome is as handsome does.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree! He is never going to be beautiful, but I think he'll be a nice workmanlike sort! He;s already 17hh, if not more, so he has a lot of growing into himself to do!


----------



## conniegirl (6 January 2017)

you may be very surprised at what he grows into! some top show horses have looked like deformed giraffes at age 2!

My lad is stunning now but was NOTHING to look at age 2 and my Connemara won everything he was entered into at county shows under saddle (and regularly beat HOYS winning ponies, so if I had had the money to do the HOYS classes would have been right up there with him) but as a 2 yr old was sold at clifden for under £50 and very nearly ended up on the meat wagon.


----------



## ihatework (6 January 2017)

That is an unfortunate neck and head!


----------



## Auslander (6 January 2017)

conniegirl said:



			you may be very surprised at what he grows into! some top show horses have looked like deformed giraffes at age 2!

My lad is stunning now but was NOTHING to look at age 2 and my Connemara won everything he was entered into at county shows under saddle (and regularly beat HOYS winning ponies, so if I had had the money to do the HOYS classes would have been right up there with him) but as a 2 yr old was sold at clifden for under £50 and very nearly ended up on the meat wagon.
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling he'll be a big, upstanding, noble looking chap. I quite like a roman nose on a horse like that -so hopefully that's what he'll grow into. He moves really well, and if he jumps as well as he bucks, he'll have no trouble crossing big country!


----------



## conniegirl (6 January 2017)

ihatework said:



			That is an unfortunate neck and head!
		
Click to expand...

I dont think it is. it looks weak currently and his head looks big as a conciquence but that is not unusual for a big 2 yr old. they do tend to look very gangly and weak as youngsters and dont tend to grow into themselves until 7 yrs old and in work.

my lad looked similar when he arrived.


----------



## Clodagh (6 January 2017)

My youngster that I bred looked like a pig with it's head stuck in a bucket at 2. 
I like that boy, I like a common head, it makes them look honest.


----------



## Auslander (6 January 2017)

I love him, and if I wanted something to go hunting, I'd have him like a shot. I don't think he'll make a dressage horse though!
He is a really sweet chap - not the sharpest tool in the box, but very amiable. I'm going to stick a few poles up in the school soon, and see what he and his mates can do! The other two are bred to showjump, so I am expecting great things from them. He is not, so will be interesting to see what he shows me! 

He has impressive levitation skills, so if nothing else, he can run away and join the circus!


----------



## Goldenstar (6 January 2017)

The low set on neck is unfortunate .
I would buy an unbroken gents hunter ( funnily it's something we have been discussing recently ) but I would need it to be very correct to justify the effort .


----------



## popsdosh (6 January 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			The low set on neck is unfortunate .
I would buy an unbroken gents hunter ( funnily it's something we have been discussing recently ) but I would need it to be very correct to justify the effort .
		
Click to expand...

Surely you couldnt go wrong with those ears ?


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 January 2017)

How is he bred please.


----------



## Auslander (6 January 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Surely you couldnt go wrong with those ears ?
		
Click to expand...

Plenty to hang on to when it all goes pear shaped!


----------



## Auslander (6 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			How is he bred please.
		
Click to expand...

When I asked that question, the answer was "Out of a big old Irish mare, by a big old Irish stallion"!!
I can try and find out a bit more!


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 January 2017)

Auslander said:



			When I asked that question, the answer was "Out of a big old Irish mare, by a big old Irish stallion"!!
I can try and find out a bit more!
		
Click to expand...

Please do, have you got a proper picture of him.


----------



## Auslander (6 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Please do, have you got a proper picture of him.
		
Click to expand...

I can take one tomorrow - he needs to learn to stand up properly, so will kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## Rowreach (6 January 2017)

I would describe him as "old-fashioned" and there is nothing wrong with that


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 January 2017)

Rowreach said:



			I would describe him as "old-fashioned" and there is nothing wrong with that 

Click to expand...

with sense, substance, stamina and normally sound.  A rare find in these days of spindle legged dumb bloods who need programming by experts because they can't think for themselves.


----------



## Rowreach (6 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			with sense, substance, stamina and normally sound.  A rare find in these days of spindle legged dumb bloods who need programming by experts because they can't think for themselves.
		
Click to expand...

A "proper" sort


----------



## Zero00000 (6 January 2017)

I think he sounds great and I bet he grows into himself.
If I was looking I'd be interested in him


----------



## Maesfen (6 January 2017)

Another fan here!


----------



## LadySam (6 January 2017)

His head reminds me of a puppy with enormous feet - a bit ungainly and doesn't all fit together now, but all works once he's grown into it.  I bet he'll be quite handsome by the time he's 5 or 6.  As you say, a great big man's horse.  (Just my type, even though I'm a 5'3 woman!)  He sounds like he has a lovely uncomplicated nature, too.  

From a marketing perspective, if you don't mind hanging onto him and putting the work in, I'd say do it.  Let him do some more growing and filling out, help him build up that topline and get him going under saddle.  The end result will present a very attractive picture, I think.


----------



## Clodagh (7 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			with sense, substance, stamina and normally sound.  A rare find in these days of spindle legged dumb bloods who need programming by experts because they can't think for themselves.
		
Click to expand...

I am with you there, I could certainly find him a stable space.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 January 2017)

Rowreach said:



			I would describe him as "old-fashioned" and there is nothing wrong with that 

Click to expand...

Yes but he's old fashioned with a low set on neck .
Don't get me wrong I bet he's a lovely person but I would need more than that to embark on the four plus years it would take me to produce him the old fashioned way to do his job well .
Very few people produce hunters properly to sell now a days it's a shame the last one that came my way was Fatty .


----------



## conniegirl (7 January 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Yes but he's old fashioned with a low set on neck .
Don't get me wrong I bet he's a lovely person but I would need more than that to embark on the four plus years it would take me to produce him the old fashioned way to do his job well .
Very few people produce hunters properly to sell now a days it's a shame the last one that came my way was Fatty .
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it is all that low tbh, just weak which is not unusual for an already 17hh + youngster who lacks condition. 
I'd find space for him if I had the money. I'd be very interested to see him a 3 years time, in work and muscles up.


----------



## Auslander (7 January 2017)

LadySam said:



			His head reminds me of a puppy with enormous feet - a bit ungainly and doesn't all fit together now, but all works once he's grown into it.  I bet he'll be quite handsome by the time he's 5 or 6.  As you say, a great big man's horse.  (Just my type, even though I'm a 5'3 woman!)  He sounds like he has a lovely uncomplicated nature, too.  .
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what he's like! He planted in the middle of the yard this morning, and stood there like a great big lemon, completely oblivious to my attempts to get him moving -because he was transfixed by a bird on the fence. I left him on the yard, and put the other two out, fully expecting him to realise he was alone and come flying after us. 5 minutes later, he strolled round the corner, and mooched into the field, coo as a cucumber! Love him!


----------



## conniegirl (7 January 2017)

Auslander said:



			That's exactly what he's like! He planted in the middle of the yard this morning, and stood there like a great big lemon, completely oblivious to my attempts to get him moving -because he was transfixed by a bird on the fence. I left him on the yard, and put the other two out, fully expecting him to realise he was alone and come flying after us. 5 minutes later, he strolled round the corner, and mooched into the field, coo as a cucumber! Love him!
		
Click to expand...

Aww bless him! Feel free to send him my way! My current one has the same attitude and is absolutly awesome! Safe as houses out hacking and takes the world in his stride!

ETA current one was by a big Irish stallion out of a TB x cob mare so not got the prettiest head but he holds his own in the show ring


----------



## Auslander (7 January 2017)

No success with head-up pics yet! He is very focused on regaining all the weight he lost!


----------



## LadySam (7 January 2017)

Heh.  He looks like the equine version of your average, awkward young teenage boy.  Which is what he is, really.  All tall and weird and changing shape.


----------



## Auslander (7 January 2017)

No info about mums breeding, but this is him as a foal, with Mum in the background


----------



## MissTyc (7 January 2017)

Bless him, he's just a baby ... Might grow into something lovely yet, but he has so much growing to do that I wouldn't rush his backing or getting him hunting. If he's uncomplicated, there will be a market for him. Low set neck may well change as he matures as well, but it doesn't bother me as my best event has his neck attached to the top of his front legs and can't get his poll higher than his withers. Yet in dressage he concertinas himself and looks adorable bless him, and for jumping and hunting he's unstoppable (you just need to look well ahead, stare at the hedge, and trust that he has seen it and WILL jump not dive into the bottom of it).


----------



## Auslander (7 January 2017)

MissTyc said:



			Bless him, he's just a baby ... Might grow into something lovely yet, but he has so much growing to do that I wouldn't rush his backing or getting him hunting. If he's uncomplicated, there will be a market for him. Low set neck may well change as he matures as well, but it doesn't bother me as my best event has his neck attached to the top of his front legs and can't get his poll higher than his withers. Yet in dressage he concertinas himself and looks adorable bless him, and for jumping and hunting he's unstoppable (you just need to look well ahead, stare at the hedge, and trust that he has seen it and WILL jump not dive into the bottom of it).
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree - he's very immature! He was a May foal, and there's no way I'm even thinking about backing him til the tail end of next year. He's just going to have fun learning important stuff this year - like how to pick his feet up - he and his little chestnut mate can't see the point at the moment. Unlike his mate, he doesn't try and kick my head in when I touch his back legs!


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 January 2017)

I absolutely love looking at pictures like this horse.  Yes he is coarse in the head, but with a correct bridle the head will be handsome.  Overall he is not particularly incorrect.  Look at the limb on him.  The neck set is not worrying me and all he needs is time, lots of, plus space and money.

Anyone remember this ?













I was convinced his neck set was rubbish and he would never be any use.  The reality is he is too thick and common in the gullet.   This horse and Auslander's horse will never trouble a HOY's judge but they will give lots of fun and be useful, if brought up properly, for many years to someone lucky enough to own them.


----------



## Auslander (7 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			I absolutely love looking at pictures like this horse.  Yes he is coarse in the head, but with a correct bridle the head will be handsome.  Overall he is not particularly incorrect.  Look at the limb on him.  The neck set is not worrying me and all he needs is time, lots of, plus space and money.[/IMG]
		
Click to expand...

He has got a cracking set of legs! He's nice and shortcoupled too - I reckon he'll jump.
He's the sort that we would have turned away on a water meadow, when I was doing horses more seriously.
.


----------



## ester (7 January 2017)

Who was it who had vinnie with a spectacular pic of him as a yearling?


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (7 January 2017)

I like him.....a lot. We always used to buy 3 year old. They looked like that to start with but ended up as crackers.


----------



## Apercrumbie (7 January 2017)

Those legs are fantastic! He's just going through an ugly duckling phase - I think he will be very handsome once he fills out properly.


----------



## Auslander (7 January 2017)

He went on an adventure tonight! I opened the gate and all three of them brought themselves in, like they do every night. I grabbed the stallion they're out with, like I do every night, and followed them in, closing their doors as I passed them. Archie was in his stable, Basil was in his stable, no sign of Fugly! I lobbed the stallion into his stable, and went hunting. 
He had gone all the way round to the far end of the stable block, round the corner and was in the barn, checking out the workshop!


----------



## millitiger (8 January 2017)

ester said:



			Who was it who had vinnie with a spectacular pic of him as a yearling?
		
Click to expand...

That would be me!

The worst looking weanling and yearling ever to walk the earth, he looked like he'd been put together with all of the leftovers on a Friday afternoon.
However, he matured into the most stunning horse, everyone who saw him couldn't keep their eyes off him as he really was fabulous, moved like a dream and had the definite X factor.

I haven't posted much on here recently as sadly he was pts due to being a wobbler as an 8yro, just coming into his prime.


----------



## PorkChop (8 January 2017)

millitiger said:



			That would be me!

The worst looking weanling and yearling ever to walk the earth, he looked like he'd been put together with all of the leftovers on a Friday afternoon.
However, he matured into the most stunning horse, everyone who saw him couldn't keep their eyes off him as he really was fabulous, moved like a dream and had the definite X factor.

I haven't posted much on here recently as sadly he was pts due to being a wobbler as an 8yro, just coming into his prime.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this Millitiger, I remember your posts about Vinnie, he was indeed gorgeous x


----------

